# San Diego Deer Lease



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

We are looking at a lease appx 12 miles Northwest of San Diego off of CR 105. Anybody familiar with this area. The property is fairly small less than 500 acres but it looked good. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'd say stay away from it !!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That is a tough area to find good ranches in. Especially if they are one the smaller side, like you are talking about. Not gonna say they are all bad in that area. But, generally speaking, that area has been shot hard for many years. It's not 100%, but, Rack Ranch is probably right on this. 

Good Luck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

That is an area that "only my cousins ever hunted it" everyone is someone's cousin. Not saying for shure but be wary.

Charlie


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I have 2 friends who have land in that area...one has a 600 acre ranch, one 200...they don't even bother to hunt them. Not a lot of game left....Drought and outlawing...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Lots of crooks and cheap day hunts, not very many deer.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I was going to add my 2c worth but I think you got the message


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

They'll tell you what you want to hear and take your money....


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks 2coolers for the straight scoop. I had the same feeling, but knew someone on the board would have more direct knowledge.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

poaching is away of life down there-- had a lease there for about 4 yrs (2000 acres) on our back gate we would find new locks on it all the time. One day we replaced the chain had only 2 locks on it ours & land owner by that evening there where 2 more locks; took those out following day had 2 more locks. We caught a guy in the lease one day turned him in nothing happened. WE did shoot a couple of deer that scored in upper 150 low 160 class. DONT MISS IT AT ALL---Pain in butt down there


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've had friends on ranches in that area, and all were shot out. I'd stay away.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Looked at several ranches in the area earlier this year (Jan-Feb). Saw very little deer activity/sign. Also, as mentioned above, be careful of the person showing the property. Lots of brother-in-law/cousin etc..type deals going on. I think everyone within a 40 mile radius of San Diego is related.

LW


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Reel Screamer said:


> Looked at several ranches in the area earlier this year (Jan-Feb). Saw very little deer activity/sign. Also, as mentioned above, be careful of the person showing the property. Lots of brother-in-law/cousin etc..type deals going on. I think everyone within a 40 mile radius of San Diego is related.
> 
> LW


Roger that, and they are all county politicians. Bout the only thing I miss from that area are the Ribeyes and waitresses at the Ponderosa outside of Freer!


----------



## golfer47 (May 13, 2006)

I hunted the Driscoll Foundation Ranch near Benevides for several years. We had 6000-7000 acres, it was high fenced on three sides and was 7 miles off the main road behind locked gates. We had great deer. Also, we were poached. I do not know how they got onto the ranch but they did. Our back fence was next to Oscar Wyatt ranch. He out bid us when the lease came open. No one can compete with a billionare.


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

We hunted a small place in San Diego one year, we stopped in a store near town while hauling our stuff down and a young boy, about 13, asked us where we were hunting. We told him, he just kind of smiled and said "There ain't been deer there in years." We just kind of blew it off but found out he wasn't joking! In my head, I was thinking South Texas area = deer. We still laugh today at what that kid said. We did end up taking some does and 1 decent buck off the place between 4 hunters that year. The main thing is we had a great time and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

I'VE BEEN HUNTING THERE THIS YEAR OFF CR 104 EL TORO ROAD TODAY I BROUGHT EVERY THING HOME. FIVE HUNTERS ON 1600 ACRES AND WE HAVE NOT KILLED A THING. THE GUY WE LEASED FROM IS GARY MORGAN (STAY AWAY ) FROM HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

If there is plenty of deer sign on the property, then there are plenty of deer on it. If you like it, go for it. Some places in the area will be hunted by the owner's relatives when you're not there (along with poachers that even the owner doesn't want) though.... especially if you're a ****** from over 2 hours away.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Like others have said "STAY AWAY"! I've been hunting on a small lease South of San diego off of 1329, 7-8 miles from town. Nothing bigger than spikes have been killed off of the place in 3 years. I night hunt with NV and silencers for hogs, but they've even moved out this year. 

I would of been gone sooner, but my dad enjoys going regardless. Lots of small pieces of property with plenty of pouchers.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

PM'd ya km2006dmax.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Golden years said:


> I'VE BEEN HUNTING THERE THIS YEAR OFF CR 104 EL TORO ROAD TODAY I BROUGHT EVERY THING HOME. FIVE HUNTERS ON 1600 ACRES AND WE HAVE NOT KILLED A THING. THE GUY WE LEASED FROM IS GARY MORGAN (STAY AWAY ) FROM HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!


 yep...a few years back ,same road. Looks like textbook, magazine cover S.Texas brush country, except all those pretty senderos were empty unless 'yotes and hogs were your game. Hunted very hard that season and nada,zip,zilch. Even the hogs were skittish........Run, don't walk away from S.Diego.....too bad, had a great camp and a great group of guys....even the locals kinda snicker when they find out where your'e huntin.........


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

A buddy of mine is or.. was hunting there this year.... Same results.


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I almost bought 130 acres there. As was previously mentioned, picture-perfect south Texas brush country. The realtor (from Corpus) drove my wife and I all around and through it for a good hour. He also drove us through another guy's place about a 1/4 mile away that had his place set up for day hunting. The realtor had to leave, but said we could stay if we wanted - just lock up behind us. We walked ALL OVER that place over the next few hours. Not one deer sign. Plenty of hog sign, but no deer. Knowing that, I offered $500 per acre less than the asking price, and it was accepted, but we ended up backing out of the deal.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Run, don't walk away from S.Diego.....too bad, had a great camp and a great group of guys....even the locals kinda snicker when they find out where your'e huntin.........


funny they laugh about it... they're the friggen problem...

good thing the game wardens are taking care of business down there though


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

*San Diego*

Have two guys on my lease in Zapata County that hunted San Diego last year and they said it looked like South Texas but it sarked, they seen 4 deer all year long! 4 freakin deer!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep.. back in the days of the Parr's and Carillo's, they would hunt out of helecopters and weren't picky about whose place they were over. If you get a place down there, expect to have lots of company when you hunt.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

I hunt in that exact area. We are on our second season. Me and another guy with young boys. We see very few deer, the hogs are almost completely nocturnal, but we have fun anyways. We pay $1000 each for 400 acres. We take it for what it's worth. Last year we tried to treat it like a serious deer lease, but realized we needed to enjoy what we had. This year, we let the boys shoot rabbits from the stand, shoot every hogs we see, dove hunt the late season, and enjoy a great campfire. 

We killed two spikes last year, but nothing this season. We are seeing a few more deer than last year, but will still only see deer about every third hunt. Trust me, it's not for everybody!


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

To add a little. My brother in laws buddy is a state farm rep in San diego. He used to hunt a few miles from where we currently hunt. Long story short he walked to his blind to find some slap d*@k hunting in it. Not a good situation with two people armed and one of the two is poaching. They now hunt out of hebbronville.

Pathfinder, thats pretty similiar to how our lease has been. I keep my canned .22 in the blind with me and shoot rabbits for night yote hunting. Last year I got blanked so many times I strickly night hunted hogs with NV.

Lets just say we drink alot when were there.


----------

